# How do I download and play DS demos?



## Allan (Nov 30, 2007)

My GF's daughter has a Nintendo DS and I was wondering how you go about downloading and playing demos and games. I've done a little Googling and it seems to involve something called an R4 Revolution? If so, where do I get one of these things? Thanks.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2007)

all your answers are here

(I think.)

Not sure the sites on there sell them any more but just do a search for r4 on the internet.  You'll find shops soon enough....


----------



## Allan (Nov 30, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> all your answers are here
> 
> (I think.)
> 
> Not sure the sites on there sell them any more but just do a search for r4 on the internet.  You'll find shops soon enough....



Thanks! I'll look into that.


----------

